# Portable Speakers for Laptop..



## hari11 (Aug 22, 2013)

I want speakers for my laptop along with woofer..Please Suggest me good speakers..Price is not a concern,but as low as possible


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 23, 2013)

what kind of speaker you want?
2.1,5.1?
price?
uses?


----------



## hari11 (Aug 24, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> what kind of speaker you want?
> 2.1,5.1?
> price?
> uses?




2.1 is enough...Price will be 3k,but as less as possible..
Will use it for laptop..


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 24, 2013)

F&D A-520 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - F&D: Flipkart.com

Creative Inspire T3130 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Creative: Flipkart.com

Edifier X600 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Edifier: Flipkart.com

these 3 are the best in your budget.
edifier x600 has a strong bass so if you like strong bass then  only go for edifier.
f&d a520 is also a good set of speaker clean and clear sound.
creative t3130 is best among them(my  personal choice) it is the best selling 2.1 with good base,clear sound and full value for money product.
hope this help you.if u buy any of them then tell me about ur experience.
best of luck.


----------



## hari11 (Aug 25, 2013)

yashxxx said:


> F&D A-520 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - F&D: Flipkart.com
> 
> Creative Inspire T3130 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - Creative: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Thanks !

What about this? Seems it have good rating..

F&D A111 2.1 Multimedia Speakers - F&D: Flipkart.com

If this is not a good one,then i go with creative as u suggested...

Between I have seen some multimedia speakers on flipkart..Like this one 

F&D V620 plus 2.0 USB Speakers - F&D: Flipkart.com

Do they have bass or just treble like inbuilt laptop speakers.. ?


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 25, 2013)

f&d a111 is good if your budget is around 2k but it has very noisy sound.
creative t3130 has a sonic imaging system for better sound quality and it has clean bass not noisy.
2.0 speakers have only 2 speakers dont expect bass from them.
you can also check reviews of t3130 on CNET.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 25, 2013)

u are looking at portable speakers and talking about woofers ???? strange ...woofers will never be portable and bigg in size 

most portable speakers for laptops are USB ones and pocketable in dimensions


----------



## hari11 (Aug 25, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> u are looking at portable speakers and talking about woofers ???? strange ...woofers will never be portable and bigg in size
> 
> most portable speakers for laptops are USB ones and pocketable in dimensions



At first i thought those multimedia speakers can come with woofer like sound..But i read it doesn't...So switching to 2.1...



yashxxx said:


> f&d a111 is good if your budget is around 2k but it has very noisy sound.
> creative t3130 has a sonic imaging system for better sound quality and it has clean bass not noisy.
> 2.0 speakers have only 2 speakers dont expect bass from them.
> you can also check reviews of t3130 on CNET.



I will go with creative t3130...Thanks !!!


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 25, 2013)

oh great.post your reviews after using it.


----------

